# Using Almond Milk in cheese making???



## paulaswrld

Hi all, as many of you know I teach a monthly basic cheesmaking class at my home. I was contacted this morning by a women who wants to take my class. She wanted to know if she could make the cheeses with "Almond Milk" ... she does not use milk mproduced by animals....YES, I know I should tell her she can't come...LOL...but that would not be nice...LOL...so, any one have an answer to this?

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Leo

I've heard of people making cheese from soy milk, but I've never made it. I guess almond milk might be similar :shrug2 

I did a search though and found this recipe for soy cheese:
Already some info on Blurtit about making a soya "cream cheese" substitute (here).

There are many other fake cheese recipes on the Internet. Most of them are pretty similar: soy flour, agar (or another gelling agent), and some water and fat.

You can also get cheese substitutes out of other ingredients without soy: lemon juice, tahini, cashew nuts, oats, yeast, etc.

Here's an example:

1 cup soy flour
900 ml water


1. Blend soy flour with just a little water until smooth.

2. Bring the rest of water to a boil, then blend with soy flour paste from step 1.

2. Simmer for 20 minutes, stirring frequently. If too thick, add a little more water. Better too much water than too much flour.

3. Stir in 1 - 2 tablespoons of lemon juice, citric acid or apple cider vinegar. If mixture is slow to congeal, add a little more lemon juice (or substitute). It should separate into a fine curd and yellow fluid.

4. Leave stand for 20 minutes, or until the cheese has formed a good curd.

5. Drain liquid away (using a fine strainer).

6. Chill. May flavour with salt, tomato or green herbs.


----------



## stacy adams

Fake cheese.. soy cheese.. :really I dunno.. somehow, that just seems wrong. :ick


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

I went vegan once upon a time...and almond cheese is pretty tasty.. and best of all it melts and is creamy. As for how it is made-I have NO idea! Its pricey so no wonder she wants to make her own if she can. I would imagine its a different process but who knows.


----------



## Sondra

Soy and fake cheese sounds NASTY to me.


----------



## Sondra

http://www.ehow.com/how_2053821_make-raw-almond-cheese.html


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

Interesting! That is different that the almond cheese I used to buy at the store. It came in blocks and sliced like cheddar. You can get "orange" colored cheddar type, mozz, and even pepper jack.


----------



## paulaswrld

Thanks everyone...I agree..not my thing.


----------



## Rose

Isn't soy cheese just tofu?


----------



## Leo

It really doesn't sound too appetizing. But some people might think it's to die for.


----------



## missanna

Ever since I saw this topic, I have been doing a lot of research on it. I have found recipes that call for using yeast, fermented drinks, or one even calling for probiotics. The probiotic recipe also said you could use any bacterial culture meant for cheese.

Now I am curious. I am going to try to make nut cheese and use a dairy culture. As a cheese enthusiast, nut cheese sounds so weird, but I won't write it off until I try it. 

Maybe it can even be aged?


----------



## Guest

I have made Sunflower cheese. It is fermented cheese. I thought it was wonderful. I'll have to see if I can find my recipe.

Christy


----------



## Guest

Okay here it is. I made all this stuff yummy 

http://www.living-foods.com/recipes/wigmore.html


----------



## Leo

Thanks Christy,
I love sunflower seeds, I wonder how it'll turn out.
Megan


----------



## paulaswrld

Anna, Please keep me in the loop on your nut cheese as I have a client that would love to know how it worked out and the recipe.

Thanks


----------



## missanna

Well, my mind is blown. It actually does taste cheesy.

I decided to make mine with peanuts instead of almond because peanuts are cheaper, and I didn't want an expensive mistake. Here is what I did:

Soak the peanuts for 12 hours in water.
Blend the peanuts up about 1:1 with water. Blend really well, but try to not burn the rubber in your blender like I almost did.
Let sit for 12 hours at room temperature.
Put in cheese bag and drain for another 12 hours.
Eat.

I am in Central America right now, so it is very hot. In a less hot climate it will need to sit and ferment longer.

I found lots of recipes that called for all sorts of ingredients. The taste might change with yeast or bacteria, but it worked out find for me without adding anything at all.

I will certainly make this again and try with different types of nuts and seeds. The peanut flavor was there and recognizable, but it was very subtle; I liked it. I assume it is the same way with other nuts. 

Has anyone else tried too?


----------



## Sondra

WOW guess I will have to try some.


----------



## missanna

Make sure you use raw seeds or nuts. A friend tried it too and used roasted nuts and it didn't turn out as well.


----------



## paulaswrld

I second that WOW....will have to try it here as well.

Thanks,
P


----------



## Sondra

Ah Anna good point. Thanks


----------

